# Own Fist Fight on Blu-ray and DVD on May 30 or Own it Early on Digital HD on May 16!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> "Fist Fight is a knockout.”
> 
> —Jordon Hoffman, New York Daily News
> 
> ...


----------

